# HELP! I need velcro wallets!



## CreativeThreads (Jun 12, 2009)

I am fairly new in the business and usually don't have too much trouble finding what I need for those "unusual" requests, but this time I am at a loss for navy blue velcro wallets. Can anyone give me a good wholesale source that are inexpensive?


----------

